# Cruz Roja Caritas Bancos de Alimentos ¡ESTO ES LO QUE PASA CON LA COMIDA QUE DAIS A LAS PERSONAS CON "HAMBRE"!



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (31 Ene 2022)

HA HABIDO MUCHAS MAS VECES QUE ME HE ENCONTRADO COMIDA EN LA BASURA DEL BANCO DE ALIMENTOS, PERO NO HE TENIDO BATERIA EN EL TELEFONO PARA GRABAR...


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (31 Ene 2022)

Novedad novedosa. El que recibe las cosas sin esfuerzo, ni las valora ni las aprecia.


----------



## Santolin (31 Ene 2022)

La unión europea alimentando al invasor y éste hasta tira la comida


----------



## Roquete (31 Ene 2022)

Es gracioso, porque yo he visto muchas veces a gente recogiendo esas mismas cosas de la basura. Si alguien lo tira no te preocupes que otro lo recogerá.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (31 Ene 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> HA HABIDO MUCHAS MAS VECES QUE ME HE ENCONTRADO COMIDA EN LA BASURA DEL BANCO DE ALIMENTOS, PERO NO HE TENIDO BATERIA EN EL TELEFONO PARA GRABAR...



Hola alamillo es imaginacion mia o tu pasaste de llevar una puserita republicana a ser mas facha que franco
juraria que yo vi eso en algunos de tus videos
Aclarame esto


Por cierto las galletas no suelen caducar , es cuestion de probarlas


----------



## jolu (31 Ene 2022)

Los pagapensiones revenden lo que le dan en cáritas y cruz roja, el resto lo tiran a la basura. No son de meter en sus mercedes lo que no les vale.

¿Que por que no se llevan lo que no revenden a su casa?

Porque allí no necesitan gastar dinero, gas y electricidad en hacer comida. Ellos comen en comedores sociales, donde reciben sopa caliente, carne o pescado, pan, bebida y postre.

Los 7 hijos comen en el comedor escolar gratuitamente.


----------



## SeñorLobo (31 Ene 2022)

Todo lo que no sean bollicaos y comida de mierda, va a la basura.
A ver si os creéis que los gitanos tienen esas barrigotas de comer legumbre...


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (31 Ene 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Hola alamillo es imaginacion mia o tu pasaste de llevar una puserita republicana a ser mas facha que franco
> juraria que yo vi eso en algunos de tus videos
> Aclarame esto
> 
> ...



Si, por que por culpa de feminazis, yperdi dos trabajos ahora soy de VOX. Espero que no fallen


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (31 Ene 2022)

Subidlo a el Twitter del pederasta asesino y criminal de satanchez pestoe y potemos!


----------



## César92 (31 Ene 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> La unión europea alimentando al invasor y éste hasta tira la comida



Y luego te dicen que no hay comida en el mundo y debes comer gusanos o alguna mierda similar.

Todo muy coherente en este mundo progresista y resiliente.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (31 Ene 2022)

@Solidario García hijo de puta culpable!


----------



## ULTRAPACO (31 Ene 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> Si, por que por culpa de feminazis, yperdi dos trabajos ahora soy de VOX. Espero que no fallen



Mucha fuerza


----------



## NS 4 (31 Ene 2022)

No deis un puto duro...QUEREIS AYUDAR???

En vuestro propio barrio os necesitan...personas que ya no tienen vehiculo...personas con subsidios miserables...vecinos vuestros con niños en el paro que no tienen para ropa...para papillas...para pañales...para leche...o para zapatilas...

AYUDA DIRECTA

Ahora no olvideis...dar no es malo...pero darse a uno mismo...dar tu sonrisa...tu palabra de aliento...tu consuelo...escuchar delante de un cafe en el bar...o a la puerta de una casa a la que has llevado ropa que te sobra o juguetes...ES MUCHISIMO MAS VALIOSO.

MANDAD A TOMAR POR EL CULO A CARITAS Y A BANCO DE ALIMENTOS...


es mi humilde consejo...el que desea ayudar, lo hace...sin intermediarios...


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (31 Ene 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Mucha fuerza



Ahora estoy en el limite entre,estar dentro del sistema y fuera, .. Es largo de contar.


----------



## Archibald (31 Ene 2022)

No deis nunca nada a los bancos de alimentos, son un nido de rojos. Si alguna vez os da por donar algo, que sea CERDO.


----------



## favelados (31 Ene 2022)

Eso no es halal amego...


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Ene 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> HA HABIDO MUCHAS MAS VECES QUE ME HE ENCONTRADO COMIDA EN LA BASURA DEL BANCO DE ALIMENTOS, PERO NO HE TENIDO BATERIA EN EL TELEFONO PARA GRABAR...



Un vecino mío ha encontrado comida de Cáritas en la basura casualmente de cerdo.
Es decir prefieren tirarla a la basura que dársela a un indigente o necesitado.


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (31 Ene 2022)

Archibald dijo:


> No deis nunca nada a los bancos de alimentos, son un nido de rojos. Si alguna vez os da por donar algo, que sea CERDO.



No me tires de la lengua que me pongo malo de cosas que se. Y se me quitan mas aun las ganas de trabajar dado de alta para otros y pagar impuesstos


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (31 Ene 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Es gracioso, porque yo he visto muchas veces a gente recogiendo esas mismas cosas de la basura. Si alguien lo tira no te preocupes que otro lo recogerá.



pero como puedes ser tan hdgp ? progres de mierda vais a llenar cunetas,


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (31 Ene 2022)

SeñorLobo dijo:


> Todo lo que no sean bollicaos y comida de mierda, va a la basura.
> A ver si os creéis que los gitanos tienen esas barrigotas de comer legumbre...



Tu te vas al mas donalds o al burri-kin y no te encuentras mas que tanos.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (31 Ene 2022)

Yo se la vendo a mi madre,todos los meses me caen 50€,deciros que solo dan mierdas,como garbanzos o judias,igual esa persona *duerme en una chavola,¿como las cocina?*,la gentuza esta las latas de conserva el aceite de oliva y todos los productos de calidad,se los quedan ellos.


----------



## bocadRillo (31 Ene 2022)

Dale a un pobre un pescado y comerá un día. Dale una caña para que aprenda a pescar y comerá siempre.


----------



## Gusman (31 Ene 2022)

La bondad esta secuestrada por el maligno y la usa para atacarte. Falso buenismo.


----------



## Gusman (31 Ene 2022)

En caritas, cruz roja y demas se reparten los alimentos entre ellos y luego ya a los moronegros.


----------



## Veloc (31 Ene 2022)

Una pena que ya no se pueda confiar ni en Cáritas


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (31 Ene 2022)

Estoy impactado con los videos de alamillo loco, no sabia que teniamos aqui un lobo de los llanos del sur


----------



## El Moñas (31 Ene 2022)

Que sepáis que Banco de Alimentos recibe subvenciones de las comunidades autónomas, es decir, de vuestros bolsillos. 

Realmente lo de la donación de alimentos es un postureo, para hacer ver que son ONGs o similares pero de lo que viven es de la TETA PUBLICA . La comida que la gente les da se la suda. Podrían prescindir del tema yo creo que no lo hacen por cuestiones de imagen.

Y luego está toda la picaresca esa que contáis, gentes de etnias que va al banco de alimentos y luego al McDonalds o al revés (cada uno va donde quiere, también es verdad), viejetes que revenden lo que les dan, etc, etc. 

Esta picaresca para sacarse cuatro perras da mala fama al sistema pero no deja de ser una minucia.


----------



## pepeeseyo (31 Ene 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Es gracioso, porque yo he visto muchas veces a gente recogiendo esas mismas cosas de la basura. Si alguien lo tira no te preocupes que otro lo recogerá.



¿Te parece bien ( gracioso ) que lo tiren a la basura ? ¿ Lo dices en serio ?

¿Por qué no lo dejan y que se lo den a otra persona que si lo NECESITA ?

Por estas cosas he dejado de donar


----------



## Luftwuaje (31 Ene 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> Yo se la vendo a mi madre,todos los meses me caen 50€,deciros que solo dan mierdas,como garbanzos o judias



No entiendo bien tu mensaje, tú le vendes la comida que te dan a ti a tu madre y ella te paga 50€, o tu vendes la comida que le dan a tu madre y sacas 50€ por ella?
Y otra cosa, las judías y los garbanzos son una mierda?


----------



## Pichorrica (31 Ene 2022)

Teneis por ahí el vídeo de la mora que recoge el carro lleno del Banco de Alimentos en un Mercedes nuevo?

Pues eso.


----------



## ruchito (31 Ene 2022)

Yo mismo he presenciado como, tras comprobar lo que contenía la bolsa que le habían dado, tirar directamente a la acera los tomates naturales que encontraron. De eso hace algunos años.
Tanos, por si alguno se lo pregunta.


----------



## Cabrea2 (31 Ene 2022)

Hay mejores videos, estos simplemente, toda la comida llevaba más de un año caducada, yo los he visto, de darles la comida y tirarla en el contenedor de al lado.


----------



## noseyo (31 Ene 2022)

Novedad novedosa de quedan aceites Colacao y bollería lo demás lo tiran , y lo dices a los que se la dan y te llaman razista y con pruebas ni un euro ni una donación de alimentos , a no ser asociaciones patrióticas


----------



## Tiresias (31 Ene 2022)

Ya hay que ser retrasado para regalar comida a desconocidos. Y en estos tiempos que hasta los insultos son mercancía.


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (31 Ene 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Es gracioso, porque yo he visto muchas veces a gente recogiendo esas mismas cosas de la basura. Si alguien lo tira no te preocupes que otro lo recogerá.



Lo curioso: la unión eurocerda regala comida a unos y otros tienen que comer del cubo de la basura.


----------



## Roquete (31 Ene 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> pero como puedes ser tan hdgp ? progres de mierda vais a llenar cunetas,



Creo que no comprendes bien el comentario. Tanto me da cuando se trata de alguien que dice cosas como que alguien (quien sea) tenga que llenar cunetas.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (31 Ene 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> No deis un puto duro...QUEREIS AYUDAR???
> 
> En vuestro propio barrio os necesitan...personas que ya no tienen vehiculo...personas con subsidios miserables...vecinos vuestros con niños en el paro que no tienen para ropa...para papillas...para pañales...para leche...o para zapatilas...
> 
> ...



Eso es.

Yo abrí los ojos y me di cuenta de que si quería mojarme con alguien para recibir ayuda altruista, ahí estaba mi familia; sobre todo mis padres.

Una cesta de conservas de calidad, una garrafa de buen aceite, queso artesano....pequeñas cosas que puedes aportar para que no vayan con apuros a fin de mes y a su vez puedan ir disfrutando de pequeños caprichos.


----------



## Gusman (31 Ene 2022)

Veloc dijo:


> Una pena que ya no se pueda confiar ni en Cáritas



En mi ciudad reparten los alimentos al que va a por ellos sin ningun control. Hay pensionistas que en vez de hacer la compra van a caritas a por los alimentos, tambien se ve sobre todo moronegros.


----------



## Antiparticula (31 Ene 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> Si, por que por culpa de feminazis, yperdi dos trabajos ahora soy de VOX. Espero que no fallen



Fallarán pero al menos nos divertiremos en el camino.


----------



## Albtd43 (31 Ene 2022)

Un país que puede tirar comida en perfecto estado a la basura, es un país rico.

Que siga la fiesta.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (31 Ene 2022)

Donde yo vivo es recurrente tambien


----------



## Vulcan86 (31 Ene 2022)

Queréis ayudar ? Ayudar a los gatos sin hogar


----------



## Notrabajo34 (31 Ene 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Hola alamillo es imaginacion mia o tu pasaste de llevar una puserita republicana a ser mas facha que franco
> juraria que yo vi eso en algunos de tus videos
> Aclarame esto
> 
> ...




Las galletas como se te pase la fecha de caducidad me cago en la puta que malas que estan, saben como a rancias, no necesitan mucho tiempo para que tengan este asqueroso sabor, mi madre compraba y compraba y compraba comida, total que muchas veces quedaban paquetes de galletas en el fondo del armario que ni habiamos visto, cuando alguna vez que por lo que fuera se habian acabado las galletas y echaba mano de las del fondo no veas que asco........

Los melocotones en lata tambien saben mal cuando caducan, se quedan como sin sabor, habra otras cosas pero estas dos..........


----------



## Gian Gastone (31 Ene 2022)

Un hambruna tiene que llegar, pedazos de hijos de puta para tirar la comida a la puta basura.
yo que voy holgado de pasta, jamás de los jamases tiro nada a la basura hijos de puta. 
Como mucho alguna cosa que ha florecido, pero ya soy mayorcito para saber la cantidad de comida que necesito para que no me sobre un ápice.

lo dicho, cuando llegue el hambre, porque estar seeguro que lo verais, y os comais los mocos, recordaraís cada hoja de lechuga que tiraste a la basura, hijo de puta.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Ene 2022)

Sois gilipollas de dar pasta y comida para que los gitanos carguen el BMW


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (31 Ene 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> *Yo se la vendo a mi madre,todos los meses me caen 50€*,deciros que solo dan mierdas,como garbanzos o judias,igual esa persona *duerme en una chavola,¿como las cocina?*,la gentuza esta las latas de conserva el aceite de oliva y todos los productos de calidad,se los quedan ellos.



Gran negociante, mejor persona, su madre estará orgulloso de ustec. 

No creo que haya muchos receptores de esa comida que vivan en chabolas sin electricidad, y en tal caso, pues no es nada que algunos utensilios de cámping baratos no puedan solucionar.


----------



## daesrd (31 Ene 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Es gracioso, porque yo he visto muchas veces a gente recogiendo esas mismas cosas de la basura. Si alguien lo tira no te preocupes que otro lo recogerá.



Si, no creo que eso abunde, sino no sería noticia.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (31 Ene 2022)

Yo hoy he hecho mi contribución la causa, he colgado el móvil a una charo en cuanto me ha dicho que era de la cruz roja. 
Ni le he preguntado cuántas pollas moronegras llevaba chupadas, era una charo madurita, no creo que esté para trasegar falo.


----------



## CANCERVERO (31 Ene 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Creo que no comprendes bien el comentario. Tanto me da cuando se trata de alguien que dice cosas como que alguien (quien sea) tenga que llenar cunetas.



Perdona a JuanJoseRuiz, creo que no ha querido decir llenar cunetas. ha dado a entender que sois mas útiles haciendo alrededor de un manzano una zanja y que sirvais de abono para el manzano, peral, viña y otras plantas que reciclen a los HDLGP en algo comestible y úti. Al menos eso he entendido yo.


----------



## Capitán Walker (31 Ene 2022)

Esa comida no caduca gañanes. Son alimentos aptos para el Madmax.


----------



## CANCERVERO (31 Ene 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Sois gilipollas de dar pasta y comida para que los gitanos carguen el BMW



O las moras con Mercedes de la Añada, nada de reserva o gran reserva.


----------



## elojodeltuerto (31 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> NOSE A MI ME DAN,ESO SI HACIENDO LA PELOTA Y LLORANDO MUCHO,1 VEZ AL MES.


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Ene 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> Yo se la vendo a mi madre,todos los meses me caen 50€,deciros que solo dan mierdas,como garbanzos o judias,igual esa persona *duerme en una chavola,¿como las cocina?*,la gentuza esta las latas de conserva el aceite de oliva y todos los productos de calidad,se los quedan ellos.



Mierdas es lo que queréis comer los falsos pobres. Seguro que si os dieran pizzas y vales para McDonalds sí lo aprovechábais (criticaban a Ayuso pero dio en el clavo con la comida que menos tirarían los malcriados niños de los "pobres").

Garbanzos o judías, arroz, etc...es la comida normal de una familia normal o supuestamente pobre.

Al menos no la tiras. Pero hay que ser jeta para VENDÉRSELO a tu madre.


Por cierto: los de las chabolas tienen microondas. Y si no tienen luz , descuida, que tienen butano(también les pagan las bombonas algunas ONG y servicios sociales)
Hay mucho mito sobre las chabolas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Ene 2022)

¿Cómo dices? 
*elojodeltuerto*


Pon bien el post , la cita o lo que quieras decir.


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (31 Ene 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Las galletas como se te pase la fecha de caducidad me cago en la puta que malas que estan, saben como a rancias, no necesitan mucho tiempo para que tengan este asqueroso sabor, mi madre compraba y compraba y compraba comida, total que muchas veces quedaban paquetes de galletas en el fondo del armario que ni habiamos visto, cuando alguna vez que por lo que fuera se habian acabado las galletas y echaba mano de las del fondo no veas que asco........
> 
> Los melocotones en lata tambien saben mal cuando caducan, se quedan como sin sabor, habra otras cosas pero estas dos..........



El tema es... ¿Como puede ser que a alguien con hambre se le caduquenlas galletas, que caducan en dos años, y el melocoton, no esta caducadao


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (31 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> *Luego ves a nativos payos recogiendo y APROVECHANDO la comida que tiran los morogitanos.*
> Se de una señora que en x pueblo grande en el que veraneo recogió un día de la basura SEIS paquetes de garbanzos que ese mismo día le habían llevado las monjas a sus vecinos moros, a domicilio (las pobres monjas ya mayores llevándoles eso hasta el segundo piso sin ascensor y los hijos de puta tirándolo esa misma tarde, sin empezar ni caducar ¡y eso no tiene cerdo!)
> 
> Peor aún: ya he contado muchas veces cómo a una señora de mi barrio nativa paya que es paguitera pero por minusvalía le denegaron la ayuda del banco de alimentos de la forma más hijoputesca: negándole toda información. Una señora que cobraba menos de 400 euros con una pensión no contributiva, viviendo en un barrio de viviendas sociales sin ningún lujo, fue al centro social y diciendo cuánto cobra y por qué, preguntó cómo ir al banco de alimentos y le dijeron que "no saben" qué hacer para recibir esa ayuda. Resulta que al banco de alimentos se va con un pase que tienen que darte ELLOS , los que dijeron que no saben nada.
> ...



Pues si yo pudiera contar libremente en youtube lo que se sin que me censuren o sun buscarme problemas....


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Ene 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> Pues si yo pudiera contar libremente en youtube lo que se sin que me censuren o sun buscarme problemas....



Ya imagino.

¿Por qué crees que puse así mi nick , que no digo mi ciudad, etc...?

Y no cuento ni la mitad.


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (31 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Muchos lo tiran EL MISMO DÍA QUE LO RECIBEN, no da tiempo a caducar, a que lo prueben ni nada.
> 
> Van a recogerlo para hacer el paripé de pobres para que sigan cayendo las ayudas que les interesan: las de pago de recibos y demás cosas que se suman casi a dedo a las paguitas según parezcas pobre de solmenidad o no. Y también por si algo puede aprovecharlo su exquisito paladar. Por ejemplo: *el aceite de oliva nunca he visto que lo tiren. *



Veo que estas al tanto como yo


----------



## Sr. Breve (31 Ene 2022)

mis felicitaciones al OP

estas cosas se deben de saber y expandir lo máximo posible, porque en los telediarios jamás lo van a poner

hasta los huevos de tanta gentuza


----------



## tovarovsky (31 Ene 2022)

SeñorLobo dijo:


> Todo lo que no sean bollicaos y comida de mierda, va a la basura.
> A ver si os creéis que los gitanos tienen esas barrigotas de comer legumbre...



Jaaalma payooo!! como tiatrivis ablar mal de los tanos? Oooocheee pero tukitan creyido?


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Feb 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> En mi ciudad reparten los alimentos al que va a por ellos sin ningun control. Hay pensionistas que en vez de hacer la compra van a caritas a por los alimentos, tambien se ve sobre todo moronegros.



Bueno, al menos los ancianos sí que no suelen tirarlo. Incluso los que lo recojan sin ser pobres, probablemente llevarán el chip ese de la pobreza que tienen los de la postguerra, y lo aprovecharán todo. Prefiero eso que dárselo a quienes lo tiran.

En mi ciudad no puedes ir al banco de alimentos sin llevar un pase del trabajador social, ese mismo que si eres nativo payo te dice que no sabe qué hacer para recoger comida allí.

¿Seguro que los que ves no tendrán ese pase inicial? a los que van cada mes o cada semana se los conocen y no creo que les pidan el pase cada vez.


----------



## Sr. Breve (1 Feb 2022)

gente pobre y desgraciada de verdad recogiendo de la basura comida que desecha la gentuza que chupa del bote y que ni se le puede toser

hay alguna metralleta por ahí?


----------



## Roedr (1 Feb 2022)

El Moñas dijo:


> Que sepáis que Banco de Alimentos recibe subvenciones de las comunidades autónomas, es decir, de vuestros bolsillos.
> 
> Realmente lo de la donación de alimentos es un postureo, para hacer ver que son ONGs o similares pero de lo que viven es de la TETA PUBLICA . La comida que la gente les da se la suda. Podrían prescindir del tema yo creo que no lo hacen por cuestiones de imagen.
> 
> ...



No conozco el percal, pero tiene mucho sentido lo que dices.


----------



## MOCHIL0 (1 Feb 2022)

elojodeltuerto dijo:


> Yo se la vendo a mi madre,todos los meses me caen 50€,deciros que solo dan mierdas,como garbanzos o judias,igual esa persona *duerme en una chavola,¿como las cocina?*,la gentuza esta las latas de conserva el aceite de oliva y todos los productos de calidad,se los quedan ellos.



Dan puta mierda que no darían ni a sus perros algunas veces.


----------



## Alpargato (1 Feb 2022)

Las galletas maria son alimento? 
primera noticia.


----------



## MOCHIL0 (1 Feb 2022)

@Alamillo Loco 1983 me dijeron que eres agarrao hasta pa comer que lo quieres todo gratis, ni un café te gastas


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Feb 2022)

Alpargato dijo:


> Las galletas maria son alimento?
> primera noticia.



Hombre, la gente también desayuna. 

Lo curioso es que sean tan pijos como para tirar hasta algo que usa casi todo el mundo para el desayuno. Supongo que no es la marca que les gusta. Mientras tanto otros compramos todo de marca blanca.


----------



## Alpargato (1 Feb 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Hombre, la gente también desayuna.
> 
> Lo curioso es que sean tan pijos como para tirar hasta algo que usa casi todo el mundo para el desayuno. Supongo que no es la marca que les gusta. Mientras tanto otros compramos todo de marca blanca.



Ya si me parece mal que lo tiren, pero las galletas maria es azúcar, no es saludable y menos como desayuno. Lo más hardcore es que se lo dan a los pacientes en los hospitales.


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Feb 2022)

Alpargato dijo:


> Ya si me parece mal que lo tiren, pero las galletas maria es azúcar, no es saludable y menos como desayuno. Lo más hardcore es que se lo dan a los pacientes en los hospitales.



Bueno, la gente normal come azúcar, es lo que hay.

Si tiran las galletas , solo faltaba que les dieras todo en plan "sano", que gusta a menos gente. La mayoría de españoles desayuna DULCE, te guste o no. Estamos en España, no se qué esperas que den a la gente para desayunar. 

De pequeña en mi casa hemos comido de natillas Reny Picot, que tiraban enteras cajas de 1 litro, sin caducar ni nada ,cosa que tampoco te esperas que no lo aprovechen ni para sus niños.
Quesitos , también los tiraban. Es más: nos los tiraban sus niños a los payos como forma de juego (mi hermana pequeña muchas veces iba a casa llorando porque la querían pegar, le tiraban quesitos, etc...)
Salchichón y chorizo...¿qué tienen de malo? pues barras enteras tiradas o usadas como juguete por sus niños. Viendo eso te preguntas ¿pero qué come esta gentuza, o lo tiran porque no les gusta la marca? MIERDA LES DARÍA YO.

Si tiran todo eso, como para darles brócoli o lentejas. (Bueno, de hecho ahí tienes el caso de los moros que tiran paquetes de garbanzos)


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Feb 2022)

MOCHIL0 dijo:


> Dan puta mierda que no darían ni a sus perros algunas veces.



¿Mierda? Quesitos y natillas de Reny Picot son mierda?
¿chorizo y salchichón marca Revilla es mierda?
Judias verdes en lata, que las tiran...bueno, eso a mí no me gusta y no lo comería porque en lata cogen un sabor malo, pero entonces al dármelo diría "no me lo des", o intentaría regalarlo.
Garbanzos Luengo sin cocer ni nada ¿eso es mierda?
Galletas Gullón ¿son mierda?
¿Melocotón en almíbar es mierda?
Joder, si tengo vecinos que pasan la tarde comiendo mierdas dulces que compran en el kiosko mientras tiran lo que les regalan y encima dicen -por si algún payo tonto pica-que solo comen una vez al día, que son pobres y que tienen hambre. Putos cuentistas, que entro en mi casa pisando restos de sus chuches y dicen que tienen hambre.

Pues todo eso que he mencionado y que ellos tiran, yo lo compro de marca blanca.

Al perro le iba a dar mi padre la enorme lata de carne guisada que cogío de al lado del contenedor, y era tan buena que dijo que la quería comer él. La comimos todos y estaba cojonuda. De hecho de mayor he intentado encontrar algo así y no lo he visto. 

Me parece que tenemos unos "pobres" muy finolis.


----------



## TomásPlatz (1 Feb 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> Ahora estoy en el limite entre,estar dentro del sistema y fuera, .. Es largo de contar.



Alamillo, cuentalo. Como vas a salir de la matrix satanica?


----------



## germano89 (1 Feb 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> Ahora estoy en el limite entre,estar dentro del sistema y fuera, .. Es largo de contar.



si lo cuentas, cítame. Ánimo


----------



## Sonic The Hedgehog (1 Feb 2022)

Yo hace varios días que estoy recibiendo cada día llamadas de un número, que resulta que es Spam, porque mi móvil me las bloquea automáticamente. Luego consulté a Google y resulta que el número es de Intermón Oxfam, y hay comentarios de gente tope cabreada porque también les están llamando cada día.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (1 Feb 2022)

El que tira la comida que le da el Creador a través de otros, está despreciando su bondad y generosidad, y eso trae consecuencias kármicas.


----------



## tilo_amarillo (1 Feb 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> *Luego ves a nativos payos recogiendo y APROVECHANDO la comida que tiran los morogitanos.*
> Se de una señora que en x pueblo grande en el que veraneo recogió un día de la basura SEIS paquetes de garbanzos que ese mismo día le habían llevado las monjas a sus vecinos moros, a domicilio (las pobres monjas ya mayores llevándoles eso hasta el segundo piso sin ascensor y los hijos de puta tirándolo esa misma tarde, sin empezar ni caducar ¡y eso no tiene cerdo!)
> 
> Peor aún: ya he contado muchas veces cómo a una señora de mi barrio nativa paya que es paguitera pero por minusvalía le denegaron la ayuda del banco de alimentos de la forma más hijoputesca: negándole toda información. Una señora que cobraba menos de 400 euros con una pensión no contributiva, viviendo en un barrio de viviendas sociales sin ningún lujo, fue al centro social y diciendo cuánto cobra y por qué, preguntó cómo ir al banco de alimentos y le dijeron que "no saben" qué hacer para recibir esa ayuda. Resulta que al banco de alimentos se va con un pase que tienen que darte ELLOS , los que dijeron que no saben nada.
> ...




Joder, tremendo y excelente testimonio. Hace unos años, que fui con mi novia a Marruecos, un día paseando por un mercadillo de Assilah, encontramos un tenderete que, redoble de tambores, estaba revendiendo comida de la Cruz Roja. Mi piva, que esas mierdas le ponen negra, recriminó al marrónido su cara de hormigón. Le dio igual, nos sonrió como que no entendía y siguió a lo suyo.

Al final la cosa es muy sencilla. Esa gente está llena de toda la picaresca que nosotros hemos perdido por aburguesarnos e ir de perfectos samaritanos, pero ellos, la tienen no solo muy desarrollada -la picaresca-, sino que de lo idiotas que somos, la cosa salta al abuso, el desprecio y la amoralidad.


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Feb 2022)

tilo_amarillo dijo:


> Joder, tremendo y excelente testimonio. Hace unos años, que fui con mi novia a Marruecos, un día paseando por un mercadillo de Assilah, encontramos un tenderete que, redoble de tambores, estaba revendiendo comida de la Cruz Roja. Mi piva, que esas mierdas le ponen negra, recriminó al marrónido su cara de hormigón. Le dio igual, nos sonrió como que no entendía y siguió a lo suyo.
> 
> Al final la cosa es muy sencilla. Esa gente está llena de toda la picaresca que nosotros hemos perdido por aburguesarnos e ir de perfectos samaritanos, pero ellos, la tienen no solo muy desarrollada -la picaresca-, sino que de lo idiotas que somos, la cosa salta al abuso, el desprecio y la amoralidad.



En España han pillado a pakistaníes vendiendo esos alimentos en sus locutorios.

Un matrimonio marroquí y su hija murieron aplastados por las toneladas de ropa que habían acumulado de lo que les daban en las o ONGs, para venderlo .








Mueren en Alicante un matrimonio y su hija menor aplastados por kilos de ropa


Los padres y una de las hijas (de 12 años) de una modesta familia de Alicante han muerto aplastadas por estanterías en el primer piso del número 141 de la avenida de Alcoy. La caus



www.elmundo.es






La ropa usada que venden en el rastro, imagina de dónde sale.

Y así hasta el infinito.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (1 Feb 2022)

En mi puta vida he donado alimentos o dinero, veo que llevo toda mi vida acertando de lleno.

Recuerdo como ya hace años mi tía me contó sobre una vecina amiga suya que un día vió a un indigente en el barrio pidiendo. La señora con toda su buena voluntad hizo un bocadillo de tortilla y chopped, lo envolvió en papel de aluminio y bajó a entregárselo al mendigo.
Y este con todos sus cojonazos respondió "no, no, a mí eso no me interesa mejor dinero por favor", sobra decir que la señora se volvió a su casa y guardó el bocadillo para luego. Pues esto lleva años y años siendo así, lo que pasa es que ahora es peor porque los inmigrantes de moronegrolandia, Pakistán y demás son aún peores que los antiguos mendigos timadores de las mafias.


----------



## lascanteras723 (1 Feb 2022)

SeñorLobo dijo:


> Todo lo que no sean bollicaos y comida de mierda, va a la basura.
> A ver si os creéis que los gitanos tienen esas barrigotas de comer legumbre...



Compran cola de 2L de marca blanca.


----------



## vanderwilde (1 Feb 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> Si, por que por culpa de feminazis, yperdi dos trabajos ahora soy de VOX. Espero que no fallen



VOX es exactamente igual que todos los demás. Están diciendo lo que la gente quiere escuchar, en cuanto entren...


----------



## Gotthard (1 Feb 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Dale a un pobre un pescado y comerá un día. Dale una caña para que aprenda a pescar y comerá siempre.



Dale una paguita y no volvera ni a pescar ni a ir a por pescado, se esa mejor viendo netflix mientras un remero trabaja para que tu hagas el vago.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (1 Feb 2022)

Yo, a ONGs, ni agua. Cuando me abordan les digo "no me interesa" y sigo mi camino.


----------



## Gatoo_ (1 Feb 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> HA HABIDO MUCHAS MAS VECES QUE ME HE ENCONTRADO COMIDA EN LA BASURA DEL BANCO DE ALIMENTOS, PERO NO HE TENIDO BATERIA EN EL TELEFONO PARA GRABAR...



Hace años yo recogía contenedores de ropa usada y también me salían toneladas de comida de los bancos de alimentos.

Llegué a tener tantos paquetes de legumbres, pasta y galletas que los tuve que tirar porque me iban a acabar echando de casa.


----------



## Excovid (1 Feb 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Dale a un pobre un pescado y comerá un día. Dale una caña para que aprenda a pescar y comerá siempre.



La idea siempre me ha parecido buena, lo que pasa es que por lo menos aquí en Cataluña es que a algunos moros le das la caña y te dicen que te la metas por el culo, que en casita o en el banco de la plazoleta al solecito se está muy agusto.
Y se acaba uno cansando, yo ya no doy ni pescado ni caña ni enseño a pescar.


----------



## bocadRillo (1 Feb 2022)

Excovid dijo:


> La idea siempre me ha parecido buena, lo que pasa es que por lo menos aquí en Cataluña es que a algunos moros le das la caña y te dicen que te la metas por el culo, que en casita o en el banco de la plazoleta al solecito se está muy agusto.
> Y se acaba uno cansando, yo ya no doy ni pescado ni caña ni enseño a pescar.



Totalmente de acuerdo. 
Somos cristianos, no gilipollas
La caridad mal entendida es perniciosa


----------



## Froco (1 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Es gracioso, porque yo he visto muchas veces a gente recogiendo esas mismas cosas de la basura. Si alguien lo tira no te preocupes que otro lo recogerá.



La pena es que el que lo recoge seguro no se la concedieron por ser autónomo en paro o cosas similares.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (1 Feb 2022)

Mi madre siempre dona cosas por valor de 10 euros cada año, cuando se ponen a "acosarte" en los supermercados ese día del año, que no recuerdo cuándo cae. Siempre intento desincentivarla, pero nada que no hay manera.


----------



## arehucas (1 Feb 2022)

Gusman dijo:


> En caritas, cruz roja y demas se reparten los alimentos entre ellos y luego ya a los moronegros.



No sólo ahí. Por mi barrio hay un templo evangélico de esos y las moras hacen cola para que les den comida. Les molestan las cruces, pero no cuando les dan cosas gratis.


----------



## Max da Costa (1 Feb 2022)

Todos estos organismos son herramientas de los poderosos. Subvencionados por ellos como tapaderas normalizándose así la marginación y la pobreza. No se facilitarán los recursos para por ejemplo empezar a perseguir la Evasión y el Gran Fraude Fiscal precisamente. Por algo será.


----------



## Jackblack (1 Feb 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> HA HABIDO MUCHAS MAS VECES QUE ME HE ENCONTRADO COMIDA EN LA BASURA DEL BANCO DE ALIMENTOS, PERO NO HE TENIDO BATERIA EN EL TELEFONO PARA GRABAR...



Es q no les dan vergüenza???
Llevan 10 años dándole los mismos 10 productos a la gente y encima rancios y mal conservados.
Lo d los cupones americanos es 10 veces mejor q los bancos d alimentos Ejpañoles.
Al mes de estar comiendo esa bazofia no la quieres ni ver más.


----------



## paco_ataúlfo_piesplanos (1 Feb 2022)

Por eso no hay que dar nada a nadie, y menos todavía a inmigrantes. Hay que crear empleos y facilitar la llegada de empresas a España, en vez de dar paguitas a todo el mundo, en su mayoría vagos, maleantes y desagradecidos de mierda.


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Feb 2022)

Yo NUNCA doy nada a ONGs, si quiero soy solidario lo soy con familiares o amigos que están pasando malos momentos.


----------



## Kikomix (1 Feb 2022)

arehucas dijo:


> No sólo ahí. Por mi barrio hay un templo evangélico de esos y las moras hacen cola para que les den comida. Les molestan las cruces, pero no cuando les dan cosas gratis.



y la navidad, y el arbolito, y los perros, y los menus,y el cerdo del super

tan mal lo pasan que ninguno quiere volver a africa


----------



## Chortina Premium (1 Feb 2022)

Antes de donar algo a una ONG lo tiro a la basura, ya sea comida, juguetes, dinero....


----------



## kabeljau (1 Feb 2022)

Hace dos años que no damos para esas instituciones, yo soy testigo de cómo un moro con el carro de la compra tiraba botes al contenedor, en Badalona. Y uno de mis hijos vio lo mismo en Granollers.
Se acabó.


----------



## shur 1 (1 Feb 2022)

Jackblack dijo:


> Es q no les dan vergüenza???
> Llevan 10 años dándole los mismos 10 productos a la gente y encima rancios y mal conservados.
> Lo d los cupones americanos es 10 veces mejor q los bancos d alimentos Ejpañoles.
> Al mes de estar comiendo esa bazofia no la quieres ni ver más.



Es así. Ves la basura que dona la gente y flipas. Se deben quedar contentos consigo mismos de dar esa puta mierda incomible de galletas legumbres pasta y tomate frito. Ves esas cajas y entiendes el país de hijos de puta en el que vives.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Feb 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Yo NUNCA doy nada a ONGs, si quiero soy solidario lo soy con familiares o amigos que están pasando malos momentos.



Y a muy amigos pq a vecinos depende.
Pq anda que no he visto casos de pasarlo mal ayudarle un vecino y cuando el otro ha necesitado algo ha pasado de el.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Feb 2022)

shur 1 dijo:


> Es así. Ves la basura que dona la gente y flipas. Se deben quedar contentos consigo mismos de dar esa puta mierda incomible de galletas legumbres pasta y tomate frito. Ves esas cajas y entiendes el país de hijos de puta en el que vives.



Hace años a mi me daban esa comida y no nos no murimos.
Y bien q lo agradecimos.
Pasa hambre o necesidad y luego me lo dices.


----------



## kabeljau (1 Feb 2022)




----------



## Trollsauriopermico (1 Feb 2022)

A los lumpenes no hay que alimentarlos, se les de porta o se les obliga a currar y que coman de un salario.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Feb 2022)

arehucas dijo:


> No sólo ahí. Por mi barrio hay un templo evangélico de esos y las moras hacen cola para que les den comida. Les molestan las cruces, pero no cuando les dan cosas gratis.



Las moras ya pueden ganar 5000 euros al mes que son las primeras pidiendo son iguales q los gitanos 
Pero al menos los gitanos van guarros pero yo es q he visto moras ir bien vestidas a pedir ayudas y se lo han dado.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (1 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Es gracioso, porque yo he visto muchas veces a gente recogiendo esas mismas cosas de la basura. Si alguien lo tira no te preocupes que otro lo recogerá.



Por lo menos se aprovecha


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (1 Feb 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Y a muy amigos pq a vecinos depende.
> Pq anda que no he visto casos de pasarlo mal ayudarle un vecino y cuando el otro ha necesitado algo ha pasado de el.



Me lo dices o me cuentas    te cuento cosas y no te las crees


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Feb 2022)

En mi caso mis padres siempre ayudaban a todos dios comida etc.
Pues fue pasarlo mal y vecinos a los q ayudo mi familia no te saludaban te miraban por encima del hombro se cambiaban de acera.gente que te venia a tu casa a pedir.
En el 2008 les pasó a ellos y nosotros pasando del tema 
Yo compraba en el corte inglés y me miraban mal como si les debiera algo.
Ahora ni fu ni fa.
Mi madre tiene una todos los días contándole las penas hasta q le dijo mi madre que ella tb lo había pasado mal ayudo a gente y luego nadie la dio consuelo.
Pues la tipa fue diciendo por ahí q mi madre era una insensible etc.
Solución no ayúdamos a nadie y pasamos de todos.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Feb 2022)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> Me lo dices o me cuentas    te cuento cosas y no te las crees



No hace falta yo lo he vivido.


----------



## asiqué (1 Feb 2022)

Ayudar a una persona si.
Ayudar a GENTE nunca.

Mi opcion; No ayudar a nadie, del mismo modo que no pido nunca ayuda.

Yo he visto comida de esa sin abrir tirada en la basaura justo unos metros despues de un banco se alimentos… 
casualidad? no lo creo.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 Feb 2022)

No hay que dar ni los buenos días a nadie, salvo que sea una persona que conoces y sepas que sí lo está pasando mal.

Resetead de lo que os decía el cura, del día del domund, apadrinar negritos y demás, es mentira cochina.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (1 Feb 2022)

Hace años, a raíz de una investigación social, a este tipo de organizaciones "humanitarias" se las llamaba rufianes de la pobreza.

Ni un duro les doy. Siempre ayuda directa.


----------



## Sr. Breve (1 Feb 2022)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> El que tira la comida que le da el Creador a través de otros, está despreciando su bondad y generosidad, y eso trae consecuencias kármicas.



A ver si es verdad y se les retuercen los intestinos


----------



## elojodeltuerto (1 Feb 2022)

La compra que le vendo a mi madre por 50€

18 botellas de leche,1 botella de aceite de oliva,4 botes de tomate marca orlando,4 paquetes de galletas,2 botes de garbanazos+4 de harina y arroz,5 latas de sardinas,3 cajas de kellogs,de marca blanca,3 bote de cacao,una trenza de huesca un dulce muy rico,2 paquetes macarrones,3 latas de atún,3 botes de melocoton y 2 piña en almibar,1bote para hacer ensaladilla rusa,1 bote de patatas cocidas..
Mi madre me dio 50€.
¿Hice negocio o no?


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (1 Feb 2022)

Hace ya 20 años me encontré en un catering de colegios con grandes partidas de macarrones Gallo etiquetados para La Cruz Roja...pero nadie preguntaba nada...


----------



## Kikomix (1 Feb 2022)

Basta hacer el experimento del mendigo. Te piden dinero y tu le dices si quieren un bocata.

La gente quiere dinero para vicios.


----------



## Lain Coubert (1 Feb 2022)

Pues me lo creo.

Hace como un mes me encontré a la salida de Lidl una mesa de la Asociación Española contra el cáncer. Les dije que no iba a hacerme socio, ya que mi grupo de conocidos damos donaciones muchas veces, a lo cual me respondieron, sin pelos en la lengua: "las donaciones no son lo importante, sino el número de socios, de cara a las subvenciones". Me quedé a cuadros y salí huyendo.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (1 Feb 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Es gracioso, porque yo he visto muchas veces a gente recogiendo esas mismas cosas de la basura. Si alguien lo tira no te preocupes que otro lo recogerá.



Pues lo tiro directamente a la basura para que lo recoja alguien con auténtica necesidad. Lo envuelvo bien pa que no se manche y fuera.

Si ese es el filtro para averiguar si realmente necesita comida o no, pues nada.

De todos modos ya te digo yo que yo a moros y negros no doy nada, solo a los que veo el típico cartelito de "español y pasando hambre" y primero hablo con ellos a ver si tienen algún acento poco agradable.


----------



## Pollepolle (1 Feb 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> HA HABIDO MUCHAS MAS VECES QUE ME HE ENCONTRADO COMIDA EN LA BASURA DEL BANCO DE ALIMENTOS, PERO NO HE TENIDO BATERIA EN EL TELEFONO PARA GRABAR...



Un gandaluz que se dedica a revolver contenedores, como el mismo reconoce, se monta video fake contra los pobres, caritas y todo el copon bendito. 

Eso si, como buen gandaluz comemierda, la lefa de señorito, esa no la deja en la basura, se la traga como buen perro que es de cacique.


----------



## At4008 (1 Feb 2022)

Muchísimos "pobres" están gordísimos.

Comida es de lo que menos "necesitan".


----------



## Electronico (1 Feb 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> HA HABIDO MUCHAS MAS VECES QUE ME HE ENCONTRADO COMIDA EN LA BASURA DEL BANCO DE ALIMENTOS, PERO NO HE TENIDO BATERIA EN EL TELEFONO PARA GRABAR...




Una duda aprovechando que estas por aqui:

Tus fuentes de ingresos son, vender chatarra, youtube, alguna mas? Te estas formando en alguna cosa para pasar al menos de alquiler y dejar el coche?

Asuntos sociales al no tener residencia fija te ayuda en algo?


----------



## Furymundo (1 Feb 2022)

NS 4 dijo:


> No deis un puto duro...QUEREIS AYUDAR???
> 
> En vuestro propio barrio os necesitan...personas que ya no tienen vehiculo...personas con subsidios miserables...vecinos vuestros con niños en el paro que no tienen para ropa...para papillas...para pañales...para leche...o para zapatilas...
> 
> ...



y si además de dar comida se da trabajo mejor que mejor.


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (1 Feb 2022)

Electronico dijo:


> Una duda aprovechando que estas por aqui:
> 
> Tus fuentes de ingresos son, vender chatarra, youtube, alguna mas? Te estas formando en alguna cosa para pasar al menos de alquiler y dejar el coche?
> 
> Asuntos sociales al no tener residencia fija te ayuda en algo?



Me ayudo, )uego en diciembre trabaje 8 dias por cuenta ajena 10horas diarias 400€


----------



## -Alexia- (1 Feb 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> Si, por que por culpa de feminazis, yperdi dos trabajos ahora soy de VOX. Espero que no fallen



Pues te vas a llevar un chasco....
*En todos los lugares en los que son necesarios sus apoyos han salido adelante normas Viogen.*


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (1 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Un gandaluz que se dedica a revolver contenedores, como el mismo reconoce, se monta video fake contra los pobres, caritas y todo el copon bendito.
> 
> Eso si, como buen gandaluz comemierda, la lefa de señorito, esa no la deja en la basura, se la traga como buen perro que es de cacique.



Fake eres tu troll


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Feb 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> Pues me lo creo.
> 
> Hace como un mes me encontré a la salida de Lidl una mesa de la Asociación Española contra el cáncer. Les dije que no iba a hacerme socio, ya que mi grupo de conocidos damos donaciones muchas veces, a lo cual me respondieron, sin pelos en la lengua: "las donaciones no son lo importante, sino el número de socios, de cara a las subvenciones". Me quedé a cuadros y salí huyendo.



No tiene sentido que subvencionen según número de socios y no según los proyectos que atiendan. 

Lo que sí tiene sentido es que los captadores a veces son simples trabajadores y SOLO COBRAN SI TE HACES SOCIO. 

En todo caso esa es la única asociación que no da preferencia a multiculturales y que además podemos necesitar cualquiera de nosotros.


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Hace años yo recogía contenedores de ropa usada y también me salían toneladas de comida de los bancos de alimentos.
> 
> Llegué a tener tantos paquetes de legumbres, pasta y galletas que los tuve que tirar porque me iban a acabar echando de casa.



¿No tenías vecinos o amigos a los que dárselo?


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (1 Feb 2022)

Y de otros sitios... No puedo hablar...


asiqué dijo:


> Ayudar a una persona si.
> Ayudar a GENTE nunca.
> 
> Mi opcion; No ayudar a nadie, del mismo modo que no pido nunca ayuda.
> ...



No es casualidad.


----------



## Gatoo_ (1 Feb 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿No tenías vecinos o amigos a los que dárselo?



La gente es demasiado pija como para aceptar comida de los bancos de alimentos. Lo intenté con dos amigos y no los quisieron, así que los dejé repartidos en bolsas en los bancos de los parques.

Lo de "tirar" era una forma corta de dar a entender que yo no los aproveché.


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (1 Feb 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Hace años yo recogía contenedores de ropa usada y también me salían toneladas de comida de los bancos de alimentos.
> 
> Llegué a tener tantos paquetes de legumbres, pasta y galletas que los tuve que tirar porque me iban a acabar echando de casa.



Para que luego salga un loco aqui a decirme que es fake mi vvideo. Tu lo has visto igual que yo.


----------



## Akira. (1 Feb 2022)

Es peor de lo que parece. Yo conocía una familia de Taiwaneses, el hijo mayor era amigo mío. Su padre trabajaba y alquilo varias chabolas a otros inmigrantes. A la familia le salía el dinero por las orejas. La madre tuvo un tercer hijo y se separaron pero aun vivían juntos ( supongo que lo hizo para cobrar alguna ayuda por hijo a cargo y divorcio no se) y todos comían en conedores sociales y les daban comida. El padre incluso le compró un piso al hijo mayor y le pagó la universidad. Registraban en la basura para venderlas también.


----------



## Max da Costa (1 Feb 2022)

Si algo hay excedentario en el mundo es precisamente el dinero. Los poderosos pueden acabar y fácilmente con la pobreza, claro que esto no interesa. Participar de estas cosas es retroalimentar el monstruo, la construcción del Nuevo Orden Mundial.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (1 Feb 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> De pequeña en mi casa hemos comido de natillas Reny Picot, que tiraban enteras cajas de 1 litro, sin caducar ni nada ,cosa que tampoco te esperas que no lo aprovechen ni para sus niños.
> Quesitos , también los tiraban. Es más: nos los tiraban sus niños a los payos como forma de juego (mi hermana pequeña muchas veces iba a casa llorando porque la querían pegar, le tiraban quesitos, etc...)
> Salchichón y chorizo...¿qué tienen de malo? pues barras enteras tiradas o usadas como juguete por sus niños. Viendo eso te preguntas ¿pero qué come esta gentuza, o lo tiran porque no les gusta la marca? MIERDA LES DARÍA YO.
> 
> Si tiran todo eso, como para darles brócoli o lentejas. (Bueno, de hecho ahí tienes el caso de los moros que tiran paquetes de garbanzos)



En este mismo hilo alguien dice que ve a todos los tanos siempre comiendo en el McDonalds. Tal vez sólo comen eso.



시켈 ! dijo:


> Un matrimonio marroquí y su hija murieron aplastados por las toneladas de ropa que habían acumulado de lo que les daban en las o ONGs, para  venderlo .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tremendo karma. Y ni así aprenden esta gentuza inmoral, porque los que quedan vivos siguen pensando que ellos no van a palmar así. Como el mena que murió por intentar robarse la ropa del contenedor de basura de ropa.

Por mi parte, yo nunca dono ni pago absolutamente nada. ¿Por qué? Pues porque soy clase baja. Los que deben dar son los ricos, los que tienen un montón de propiedades y dinero y son millonarios. Esos son los que tienen que donar. La que faltaba, que tengamos que donar ahora los pobres. Yo soy lonchafinista, lo cual implica ser más agarrada que la Virgen de la Cofradía del Puño Cerrado.

No pago ninguna mensualidad, ni anualidad, o lo que carajos sea. Cuenta del banco libre de comisiones. Móvil funcionando a base de recargar tarjeta 5 € cada seis meses para que no me la cancelen. Robo el wifi, pues paso de pagar ninguna conexión a internet en el móvil. Ropa, zapatos y ocio de rebajas, de segunda mano o gratis. Y así con todo.



Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> HA HABIDO MUCHAS MAS VECES QUE ME HE ENCONTRADO COMIDA EN LA BASURA DEL BANCO DE ALIMENTOS, PERO NO HE TENIDO BATERIA EN EL TELEFONO PARA GRABAR...



Alamillo: los garbanzos, verduras y judías de esos botes que encontraste y grabaste en tus vídeos, ya están cocinados. Si te fijas bien, pone "cocidos". No hay que cocinarlos porque ya están hechos. Son botes de conservas listos para comer. Los crudos no vienen en conserva, sino en paquetes de plástico como el arroz o la pasta.


----------



## asiqué (1 Feb 2022)

Alamillo Loco 1983 dijo:


> Para que luego salga un loco aqui a decirme que es fake mi vvideo. Tu lo has visto igual que yo.



+1 que tambien lo ha visto.
Bolsas de legumbre y latas de cocido.
Tiradas tal cual en un contenedor al final de la calle del banco o sitio ese donde dan comida.
Sabes que pense? que eran moronegros los que tiraron la comida al ser latas de cocido madrileño.
Fijate eh? no serian 100 metros andando para devolverlas a los del banco


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> +1 que tambien lo ha visto.
> Bolsas de legumbre y latas de cocido.
> Tiradas tal cual en un contenedor al final de la calle del banco o sitio ese donde dan comida.
> Sabes que pense? que eran moronegros los que tiraron la comida al ser latas de cocido madrileño.
> Fijate eh? no serian 100 metros andando para devolverlas a los del banco



Si lo devuelven temen quedar como poco hambrientos, y les conviene constar como vulnerables para seguir rascando ayudas de las que se dan a dedo. Para las que se dan de forma objetiva no les hace falta, las paguitas se dan solo comprobando ingresos legales y propiedades en España.


----------



## Lain Coubert (1 Feb 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> No tiene sentido que subvencionen según número de socios y no según los proyectos que atiendan.
> 
> Lo que sí tiene sentido es que los captadores a veces son simples trabajadores y SOLO COBRAN SI TE HACES SOCIO.
> 
> En todo caso esa es la única asociación que no da preferencia a multiculturales y que además podemos necesitar cualquiera de nosotros.



Puede ser que las captadoras fueran a lo suyo, sí. No lo sé. Lo que sí sé es que me sorprendió la manera tan alegre con la que me lo dijo...


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (2 Feb 2022)

Cabrea2 dijo:


> Hay mejores videos, estos simplemente, toda la comida llevaba más de un año caducada, yo los he visto, de darles la comida y tirarla en el contenedor de al lado.



Les ha caducado, por que no tenian hambre, y solo las galletas estaban caducadas, y tradan 2 años en caducar
A que videos te refieres.???


----------



## Charles B. (2 Feb 2022)

Enésimo vídeo fake con la credibilidad que caracteriza a Burbuja.


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (14 Feb 2022)

Lo voy usar con panel solar


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (29 Abr 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Enésimo vídeo fake con la credibilidad que caracteriza a Burbuja.











«Había garbanzos para dar de comer a tres familias»


Dos vecinas de Santa Cruz encuentran en la basura más de 20 kilos de comida que Cáritas reparte entre personas desfavorecidas




www.laverdad.es


----------

